# Omega Electronic F300



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I require some meechanical parts for my

*Omega Electronic f 300Hz Seamaster Chronometer 1250 Calibre 9162*

Has anyone got a similar model or movement with these parts intact i do not need the electronic part as mine is fine.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Good luck! I have found nothing forthcoming for mine :cry2:


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Found the parts i require on this forum


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Seismic one said:


> Found the parts i require on this forum


You may want to remove that link m8 as it infringes the posting rules.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I recently bought this New Old Stock Titus for about Â£70. It has the f300 1250 movement. The watch works perfectly but the dial has lost colour around the ends of the hour markers and I have decided I can't live with it.

If anyone wants it for Â£60 then please send me a PM.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I am unable to PM as i only have 39 posts- could you email me on [email protected]



Steve said:


> I recently bought this New Old Stock Titus for about Â£70. It has the f300 1250 movement. The watch works perfectly but the dial has lost colour around the ends of the hour markers and I have decided I can't live with it.
> 
> If anyone wants it for Â£60 then please send me a PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

OK Seismic one, I'll send you an email.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

...and sold. Thanks to buyer and RLT.


----------

